# Best tyre dressing, and best trim dressing.



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Can anyone advise their opinions on their favourite tyre dressing, and their favourite trim dressing?

At the moment I find the best is autobrite endurance for tyres, then I use auto finesse revive for the trims?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## AF585 (Jul 8, 2016)

I like Carpro Pearl. Use it neat on the tyres and diluted 3:1 on the trim. I also have some Gtechniq C4, but haven't got round to trying it yet.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish for trim.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

solution finish for trim and adams tire shine for tyres  lasts a while before it wears off 
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-shine and not too shiny after 1 layer


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

c4 is great on trim, did my GF mini and mums corsa and couldnt believe it.
That said some pics someone put up of Solution finish were equally as could.

I use T2 for my tyres, its good, and no spin off, not super gloss either. 
Used to use Megs gel which i still like, but lots of spin off unless you wait a while for it to dry.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I tried CarPro PERL on my tyres yesterday and I'm still amazed at the results. Very, very good and beats my old Zaino Z-16 by miles!

The tyres look brand new and definitely don't have that ugly wet-look gloss finish on them. There's a mild satin finish that just makes the tyre rubber look black, as it's supposed. It's too early for me to see how long this will last.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

slick rims tyre, gloss or matt finish, depends how you apply, seems to last for ever.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Solution finish for trim, For tyre's Adam's Tire Shine, Adam's Super V.R.T., Autosmart Highstyle :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Af Revive for trims, works really well on the more textured type
Adams VRT or gyeon tyre for me

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Recently used juicy details iced apple for the first time in a while. Forgot how nice of a dressing it was and it leaves a lovely semi gloss finish which dries almost completely. Equally as good on trim!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Trim Wizard :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

+1 for carpro perl. Great product with good dilution ratios.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Gyeon's Q2 Tire works wonders on my tyres (great at repelling water and lasts a couple of weeks). I've tried Swiss Wax Pneu, but it didn't last as well as the Q2.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Still looking for a tyre dressing I really get on with, the best one so far seems to be Finish Kare #108AS (which I mostly like as an interior dressing to be honest).

Revive works well but I find to get the best from it you have to apply very sparingly and rub it in thoroughly with a microfibre applicator. I have a (quite grubby now) applicator dedicated for that job since Revive also seems to be quite a good cleaner (no matter how often I go over it with APC before hand).

That said I've done a couple of test bits with the Carpro DLUX I actually bought for the wheels, and I've never seen trim look so black or bead so well, and it lasts for ages. So at some point I'm going to do all the trim with that since I've still got half the bottle left even after doing all four alloys.


----------



## Jim Wells (May 29, 2013)

evoke said:


> I tried CarPro PERL on my tyres yesterday and I'm still amazed at the results. Very, very good and beats my old Zaino Z-16 by miles!
> 
> The tyres look brand new and definitely don't have that ugly wet-look gloss finish on them. There's a mild satin finish that just makes the tyre rubber look black, as it's supposed. It's too early for me to see how long this will last.


Do you have any pictures, please?

Thanks


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I have used Meguiars Endurance Gel for years now and find that as long as you leave it overnight you don't get problems with it flinging off. I'm reading this thread with interest though as I'd like to find something that isn't as glossy when applied but lasts just as long.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Gtech T2 is my most durable. Gotta love megs endurance it's a classic

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My go to tyre dressing is Obsession Nero, I normally just spray it on wipe off any excess from the rim and leave to dry for the glossy finish but you can remove the excess from the tyre or apply with an applicator for the more "natural" look, leave it to dry and no sling up the bodywork, dilute a little and use as an interior dressing

Top your wheels off with a coat of Taranis jobs a good en



Over the years I've tried all the leading dressings, prior to Nero my go to was AS highstyle but found it slung a lot


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

What do you all think about autobrite endurance, and auto finnesse satin? Are they crap compared to the ones mentioned or are they quite good in comparison 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Another shout for CarPro PERL for tyres. I also use it neat (apply to all four, fairly liberally and if time allows, let dry for an hour or two then buff over with a MF towel). To the best of my memory of plenty of others, it's the longest lasting of anything I've ever used. Looks wise, it's an equal to others I've liked such as Z-16.

Trim dressing? I'm still searching for something which lasts and doesn't streak in the rain. On my 'no wet weather use' cars, I still like Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber, but to be fair, on the 'daily' it doesn't last that long and does streak a bit. The search goes on......


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Swissvax pneu, nice satin finish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Easy one this - Fireball Satin Gel for me!


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use Gtechniq T1 for tyres and inside and out trim,all in one used quite a few in the past but nothing comes close to it for me.


----------

